# Coexisting autoimmune disease w/ Graves'



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Prevalence and Relative Risk of Other Autoimmune Diseases in Subjects with Autoimmune Thyroid Disease

http://www.amjmed.com/article/PIIS0002934309008687/abstract?rss=yes


----------

